
Ask HN: Most used programming languages in California? - aogl
When looking through Software Engineering jobs in California, the greater majority of roles tend to lean towards Java and Javascript.<p>Is this a true reflection? As all the programming indexes tend to talk about Python being the most used throughout.<p>Or is this only in the areas of DevOps and Data Science still?
======
sarcasmatwork
yes, Normal. I.E FB creating React...

AFAIK, python has dominance in AI/ML land too.

